# Program being blocked by firewall/router against my will? Unable to send packets



## bluemeanie2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

OK it was hard to find a specific forum for this problem, it could have gone in a few different places, so please don't flame me 

I have recently downloaded a program for analyzing, editing and sending packets called WPE. WPE targets a program of your choice and you can view the packets that are sent and received through that program. The problem is, i am unable to send packets. WPE says error sending packet (doesn't elaborate). I have disabled windows firewall, security center, and it is on my exceptions list for AVG. Now what i want to know is how i can allow this program to send packets. What could be blocking it? I am behind a router, but i can't see how this could be the problem as none of my other programs have a problem sending packets and i haven't had to add any exceptions to my router.

Thanks a lot in advance, sorry for the complicated question. I hope someone here knows enough to be able to help me on this one.


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

IM not sure about this but i do recall reading somewhere that WPE is recognised by a lot of virus software as a trojan. Maybe hour antivirus software has killed it ? you looked here http://wpepro.net/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------



## bluemeanie2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Neil. Yes, i have checked out the WPE forums, and there is a fair few threads about problems not being able to send packets, but all have no answers that resolve the issue except for the obvious disable firewall or add to exceptions. I'm pretty sure my anti virus hasn't killed it, as i can still open the program and can view the packets sent/received by other programs. Still needing a resolution, any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------

